# Anyone On Facebook ?



## N7OQ

Was wondering if anyone here uses Facebook? I was sent a invitation to join from and old friend so I joined and it found several of my cousins, friends and my sister. I guess it is similar to my space but toned down a lot, I'm new at it so haven't learned a lot about it yet and I'm sure it's been around for awhile now so guess I behind the curve here.


----------



## fourwalls

Yep I have an account also. I joined to keep a eye on my kids. I am not real good at using it.


----------



## Sean Woodruff

I'm there too.


----------



## mikenkristipa

We are both there. It's a nice way to share information about yourself. As much or little as you like. Kristi.


----------



## RizFam

I am.









Tami


----------



## Y-Guy

I use Facebook and Linkedin, don't use myspace.


----------



## SharonAG

I joined myspace when my daughter was in Germany and I could look at her photos. (We have everything private) I also just started using facebook, so I'm new at that one!!

Sharon


----------



## anne72

Yup, I even started a Keystone Outbackers group! I can't believe how many people I've reconnected with on FB, it's pretty cool!


----------



## BritsOnTour

We're on too, good way to keep in touch with our friends in the UK, they're often on in the evening, which is afternoon here - good to have a quick 'chat' if my youngest is napping!

I'll have to try and find the Outbackers group now!


----------



## N7OQ

anne72 said:


> Yup, I even started a Keystone Outbackers group! I can't believe how many people I've reconnected with on FB, it's pretty cool!


Thanks for the info, I joined it too.


----------



## ember

I just joined too!! I'm also very proud of myself, I got The Abi-one, and the truck for my picture! I still can't get it figured out to get it on outbackers.com. Earlier tonight I had outbackers.com open in 2 tabs, and kept switching between the two to read the directions and do what the directions said! Still NO I can't even get it into the album!!


----------



## wolfwood

Well...I'm there now, too and I did find the Outbackers' group ... eventually. However, I clearly don't know anything about....anything. I'll get it figured out....maybe


----------



## N7OQ

I also had a hard time figuring it out, I kept trying to find it in the network area then I figured out there are groups. I will keep stumbling around until I figure it out I hope.


----------



## clarkely

My wife is on it, and loves it, I have not joined yet...............

She loves it, has reconnected with some childhood friends...........It has been a walk down memory lane for her as well as a great way to network with current friends that she doesn't get to see as much...........

It's like a "grown up's" my space........ much nicer.........

My 2 Cents


----------



## raynardo

I'm on Facebook, but then I don't visit the site too often. I guess I have it there so that folks who are looking for me can find me. I did however purchase a year subscription on Classmates, but I let it lapse after a year. If folks Google my name, they'll find me.


----------



## Flat Red

N7OQ said:


> I also had a hard time figuring it out, I kept trying to find it in the network area then I figured out there are groups. I will keep stumbling around until I figure it out I hope.


The key is searching for the group "Keystone Outbackers". The search feature isn't that great unless you get one or both of the words right.

I've only been on facebook for about a month, but like everyone posts it's great to catch up with old friends. Amazing to learn who else likes to camp. A very socialable forum (as long as you don't mind someone else posting your 4th grade class picture!).

It'll never replace Outbackers.com, though. This is still the place to come for all things Outback! Only 3 months until our first camping trip!


----------



## wolfwood

Where does one "search" for a group? And how do you remove someone you thought you knew?







Well...not that I need to do that ... but someday ... maybe ... well .... okay ...yeah, I need to do it now


----------



## Y-Guy

wolfwood said:


> And how do you remove someone you thought you knew?


Open the page of that "friend" look to the very bottom of that page on the left side for "Remove from Friends."


----------



## Compulynx

I just set up my page an joined the outbackers group. Got to learn about it. I been in computers for years, but never did one of these things....

Just did not interest me. We will see...

C


----------



## wolfwood

Y-Guy said:


> And how do you remove someone you thought you knew?


Open the page of that "friend" look to the very bottom of that page on the left side for "Remove from Friends."
[/quote]

Thanks, Steve! I also figured out how to post some photos in an album.....ooooooohhhhhhhh


----------



## ember

wolfwood said:


> And how do you remove someone you thought you knew?


Open the page of that "friend" look to the very bottom of that page on the left side for "Remove from Friends."
[/quote]

Thanks, Steve! I also figured out how to post some photos in an album.....ooooooohhhhhhhh








[/quote]

Judi's a pro already!! She's collecting friends, viking weapons, lace gloves, she's in the live chats! She's got it nailed!


----------



## wolfwood

ember said:


> And how do you remove someone you thought you knew?


Open the page of that "friend" look to the very bottom of that page on the left side for "Remove from Friends."
[/quote]

Thanks, Steve! I also figured out how to post some photos in an album.....ooooooohhhhhhhh








[/quote]

Judi's a pro already!! She's collecting friends, viking weapons, lace gloves, she's in the live chats! She's got it nailed!
[/quote]
Ember, there's no need to discuss the weapons and lace gloves......I thought what happened on Facebook, _STAYED_ on Facebook


----------



## disneykid

Im on facebook just look for me, i know im gonna look for those of you that i do know


----------



## rdvholtwood

Facebook?? Geez, I can't even keep up with this site!! Sorry, I will stick to outbackers.com for now, but who knows...


----------



## WACOUGAR

rdvholtwood said:


> Facebook?? Geez, I can't even keep up with this site!! Sorry, I will stick to outbackers.com for now, but who knows...


It's not that difficult. If I can do it, anyone can. Of course my 17 year old thinks I'm crazy having a Facebook page. "Old" people just don't do that. Oh well, I've got a number of friends and some of them are older than me!! It's kind of fun, but at least I'm not addicted to it like my kids.


----------



## camping479

I've got a facebook page and a lot of my friends do too. It's a good way to keep up with eachother and I can also keep an eye on what the two DD's and their friends are up to.

Our daughter's and their friends think I'm pretty cool for having my own page







. Or maybe they're just telling me that







.

Mike


----------



## ember

wolfwood said:


> And how do you remove someone you thought you knew?


Open the page of that "friend" look to the very bottom of that page on the left side for "Remove from Friends."
[/quote]

Thanks, Steve! I also figured out how to post some photos in an album.....ooooooohhhhhhhh








[/quote]

Judi's a pro already!! She's collecting friends, viking weapons, lace gloves, she's in the live chats! She's got it nailed!
[/quote]
Ember, there's no need to discuss the weapons and lace gloves......I thought what happened on Facebook, _STAYED_ on Facebook








[/quote]

OOPS!! SORRY!!! I'm having trouble with internet etiquette!!


----------



## jasonrebecca

I am on and on the Outbackers group as well.


----------



## Chasgirl

I'm on Facebook, but I didn't know about the group thing. I'll check it out tonight.

Jana


----------



## tonka

I'm on FB, (been on for about 5 months now), but David doesn't have one.............yet.

Its a nice way to keep up with family and friends. All my nieces and nephews are on, they're the ones that got me started.









Now, I'm with the outbackers group after finding it last night.

Happy facebookin'!
Jules (mrs t)


----------



## rdvholtwood

wolfwood said:


> And how do you remove someone you thought you knew?


Open the page of that "friend" look to the very bottom of that page on the left side for "Remove from Friends."
[/quote]

Thanks, Steve! I also figured out how to post some photos in an album.....ooooooohhhhhhhh








[/quote]

Judi's a pro already!! She's collecting friends, viking weapons, lace gloves, she's in the live chats! She's got it nailed!
[/quote]
Ember, there's no need to discuss the weapons and lace gloves......I thought what happened on Facebook, _STAYED_ on Facebook








[/quote]

Really?


----------



## OregonCampin

I am on Facebook too... I went so far as to invest in a Blackberry so I can monitor Facebook where ever I am.... Is that bad??? I will have to go track down the Outbackers!


----------



## fourwalls

Ok for a SOB to join your group over there? You all have peeked my interest. Had to check out the outbackers spot.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

LOL....I found the "Keystone Outback" group, but now I realized I don't really know that many people by their real name.









Funny to see real names vs. our Outbacker.com names.


----------



## wolfwood

fourwalls said:


> LOL....I found the "Keystone Outback" group, but now I realized I don't really know that many people by their real name.
> 
> Funny to see real names vs. our Outbacker.com names.


I agree. In fact, I'd forgotten we have 'other' names....







It just doesn't *feel* right


----------



## ember

wolfwood said:


> LOL....I found the "Keystone Outback" group, but now I realized I don't really know that many people by their real name.
> 
> Funny to see real names vs. our Outbacker.com names.


I agree. In fact, I'd forgotten we have 'other' names....







It just doesn't *feel* right








[/quote]

WHEW I feel better!! I've had ob.com open on one tab, and FB open another, doing member searches!


----------



## rdvholtwood

ember said:


> LOL....I found the "Keystone Outback" group, but now I realized I don't really know that many people by their real name.
> 
> Funny to see real names vs. our Outbacker.com names.


I agree. In fact, I'd forgotten we have 'other' names....







It just doesn't *feel* right








[/quote]

WHEW I feel better!! I've had ob.com open on one tab, and FB open another, doing member searches!








[/quote]

I think I'll stick with outbackers.com


----------



## dunn4

You mean we shouldn't use our real names on Outbacker.com









Just kidding, I just lack the imagination to come up with anything else. Although on Gecocaching.com we are dunn4it. Get it?

Nevermind...

But here's something to show your age - remember CB handles


----------



## Thor

rdvholtwood said:


> Facebook?? Geez, I can't even keep up with this site!! Sorry, I will stick to outbackers.com for now, but who knows...


Me too.

However I just got into Skype. Cool free video and phone calls

Thor


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> LOL....I found the "Keystone Outback" group, but now I realized I don't really know that many people by their real name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny to see real names vs. our Outbacker.com names.


yeah, no kidding! who knew YOUR name was Jim?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

dunn4 said:


> You mean we shouldn't use our real names on Outbacker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding, I just lack the imagination to come up with anything else. Although on Gecocaching.com we are dunn4it. Get it?
> 
> Nevermind...
> 
> But here's something to show your age - remember CB handles


yes, my Dad was Little Detroit in his logging truck







"yeah, how about that one Little Detroit, got your ears on?" That was me always trying to guesstimate how long before he'd be home.


----------



## wolfwood

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> You mean we shouldn't use our real names on Outbacker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding, I just lack the imagination to come up with anything else. Although on Gecocaching.com we are dunn4it. Get it?
> 
> Nevermind...
> 
> But here's something to show your age - remember CB handles


yes, my Dad was Little Detroit in his logging truck







"yeah, how about that one Little Detroit, got your ears on?" That was me always trying to guesstimate how long before he'd be home.
[/quote]
Your _DAD_ ???? <gulp>

*I* was "_Yankee Traveller_"


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

wolfwood said:


> You mean we shouldn't use our real names on Outbacker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding, I just lack the imagination to come up with anything else. Although on Gecocaching.com we are dunn4it. Get it?
> 
> Nevermind...
> 
> But here's something to show your age - remember CB handles


yes, my Dad was Little Detroit in his logging truck







"yeah, how about that one Little Detroit, got your ears on?" That was me always trying to guesstimate how long before he'd be home.
[/quote]
Your _DAD_ ???? <gulp>

*I* was "_Yankee Traveller_"
[/quote]

in YOUR logging truck ?


----------



## mikenkristipa

I just joined the Keystone Outbacker's group on Facebook. I wonder if Facebook realizes why that group is growing so fast. Anyway, I updated my info to include my domain name here in the interests section. Just an idea from the earlier post. It is true that when I meet the folks from this website at a rally (Gettysburg, PA) I don't know anyone's real name. I guess we will just call each other by our domain names. lol. It should be fun, no matter.

Mike


----------



## WACOUGAR

I also updated my info. page with my domain name. I doubt anyone (expect Doxie) would know who I was. Kind of fun.

Kelly


----------



## shaela21

anne72 said:


> Yup, I even started a Keystone Outbackers group! I can't believe how many people I've reconnected with on FB, it's pretty cool!


I just joined the group: thank you very much for starting it.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Just this morning I reconnected with someone I have had idea where she was for 22 years and she live 3 hours away! woo hoo!









and tonight we "chatted" on line, catching up. Way cool! Fun! Interesting to say the least. However, it is so tempting to contact some people better left alone. I have many half siblings that don't know I exist







, their (our) dad knows I do and has met me twice in 49 years. He says it would disrupt his family if they ever found out. I do have to wonder how often people find people on these sites with uh, " surprising" information


----------



## RizFam

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Just this morning I reconnected with someone I have had idea where she was for 22 years and she live 3 hours away! woo hoo!


That's awesome. 
I have found TONS of High School friends & I am having a Blast!!









Tami


----------



## CampingTeachers

I am on FB & LOVE it...I have reconnected with tons of friends as far back as grammar school, plus it keeps me in touch with friends who are just BUSY! My husband says I'm addicted & I would have to agree!


----------



## CTDOutback06

We are both on myspace but I think I am gonna check out facebook, never been on there before.


----------



## ember

signed up a week ago today, and have found tons of family, (mostly younger) friends from hs, pre selfemployment. having a blast!!
TTFN
Ember


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

found this My Space story touching. Rick was adopted at birth . His birth aunt had a relative who knew someone who wanted a baby....and the so the stories goes. He met his birth mother and load of siblings ( he was raised only child) at age 36.

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=5430467


----------



## happycamper

A co-worker recommended Linkedin.com (Professional networking).
Then several college buddies found me there and referred me to facebook for some casual networking.

I am addicted and got in touch with many high school and college friends.
Then I joined the outbacker group. Great stuff!

Finally, I thought "go back to outbackers" and search "facebook". So here I am full circle.

Jim


----------

